# Rigs or spur?...



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

Planning an overnight trip the middle of next week, and need advice on which location you would head to....thanks in advance


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Unless you can go way south of Ram Powell I would focus on the Spur.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Spur


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

Hit Ram Powell on Wednesday. Water was crystal blue. Good news, no sharks. Bad news, no fish except for a cuda and small yf. Hooked a monster blue mile North of Ram a few good jumps then line snapped at reel.

I'm trying to decide myself spur or rigs for next week? I'm leaning toward the rigs because of the clean water and abscense of sharks. Hopefully these conditions will improve the tuna bite.

Steve
GINJACK


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

A lot of good reports here this summer from the Spur. 

We have fished it a few times this year with good results too. 

I would wait until the day before and see what the satellite reports say. A lot can change in a few days. 

Please report back whatever you do. 

Good luck.


----------

